
Detexify LaTeX handwritten symbol recognition - llambda
http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html?
======
madiator
Thanks to the creator. I saw this earlier on HN as a different post but I
believe its worth the second post since the previous one didn't get much
attention and projects like this shouldn't be lost away to other general
articles, even if they are interesting.

------
ethereal
I've been using this for a while now (not sure where I got the original link
-- it may have been the previous HN post).

I find that for common symbols, it works _beautifully_. But for symbols that
can be drawn in different ways (consider \cupdot for example), it seems to
bork and return unrelated symbols.

One thing that I would find quite interesting is someone writing something
similar that, instead of using gesture recognition uses image comparison. I
realize it would be quite difficult, slow, and probably would have terrible
accuracy, but meh . . . I should try that.

------
sp332
Looks a lot like Shapecatcher for Unicode:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3222964>

~~~
alexchamberlain
I believe Detexify came first

------
DannoHung
GitHub project page for the classifier: <https://github.com/kirel/detexify-hs-
backend>

------
tikhonj
The Detexify backend is a great example of a non-trivial program written in
Haskell.

